# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Kavala [Δήμος Π, Θεσπρωτία]

## nautikos

> Kai mias kai milame gia pantofles poios 8umatai mia me to onoma :8ESPROTIA ekane kapote stin Aigina ( den einai tou topic, sorry)


Προκειται για την μετεπειτα *Δημος Π* που δουλευε στη γραμμη _Ηγουμενιτσας-Κερκυρας_ και πριν ενα χρονο εφυγε για _Χιλη_ με το ονομα *Kavala*. Στην _Αιγινα_ ποτε δουλεψε και για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## aegina

To 8umamai mikros sta teli dekaetias `70 sygekrimena `76 -&acute;77 den eimai sigouros pantws itan to megalitero sti grammi tote.

----------


## CORFU

Το Θεσπρωτια δουλευε Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα και ηταν απο τιs λιγεs παντοφλεs που ηταν βαμενεs καφε.Οταν εγινε μετασκευη αλλαξε ονομα <<ΔΗΜΟΣ Π.>> χρωμα και μεγεθοs.To βαπορι ηταν ιδιοκτησια τηs οικογενειαs Πιτουλη και οταν το πουλησε δρομολογηθηκε με το ιδιο ονομα σε καποια γραμμη τηs Ευβοιαs.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καλησπερα παιδια.Ως τρελλα κολημενος με τις παντοφλες και εικοτερα με τις παντοφλες Αιδηψου(τις παλιες,ετσι?)εφαγα τον κοσμο να ανακαλυψω που κατεληξαν καποιες απο αυτες....δυστηχως μεχρι τωρα βρηκα μονο 2.Οποιος εχει αλλες φωτο η πληροφοριες για αλλες θα με χαροποιησει ιδιαιτερα!
Εδω ο ΔΗΜΟΣ Π. καπου στην νοτια αμερικη αν δεν κανω λαθος.


Και εδω ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ που εκανε μια μικρη σταση στο συκγεκριμενο πορθμειο για 2 χρονια νομιζω(γυρω στο 1996),στην νοτια Χιλη

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε Tasos οι φωτο απο το Δημοs ex Θεσπρωτια ειναι απο την Χιλη και τιs εχω ανεβασει και εγω στο post No56 EΓ/ΟΓ Αγιαs Μαριναs-Nεων Στυρων

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και μιας δεν εχουμε αναφερθει και πολυ στο συγκεκριμενο βαπορι παροτι δουλεψε καλα για καποια χρονια στην συγκεκριμενη γραμμη (μεταξυ αλλων) παμε να δουμε μια φωτο του τον Σεπτεμβρη του 2006.Δεμενος στον ντοκο της Αιδηψου ο ΔΗΜΟΣ Π.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,thanassis89,cpt babis,Leo,JIMMARG και ολους του λοιπους παντοφλαδες!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Τάσο σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Ποιοτικότατες οι φωτογραφίες σου ! Συνέχισε με το ίδιο πάθος...

----------


## CORFU

φιλε Τασο δεν ξερω αν το γνωριζειs οτι το Δημοs σαs ηρθε απο το νησι μου και ξυπναs ευχαριστεs αναμνησειs.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε μου CORFU το γνωριζω.Χαιρομαι που στον θυμησα!Ωραιο βαπορακι και εχει οργωσει την μιση Ελλαδα!!Θαναση σ'ευχαριστω,να'σαι καλα!

----------


## JIMMARG75

Δώσε Τάσο,δώσε!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Που ήτανε ο Τάσος? ξαφνικά μας προέκυψε όχι μόνο διαβασμένος και αλλά και με αρχείο..... σούπερ. :Very Happy:

----------


## aegina

Kalimera sto foroum,mipws yparxei foto tou THESPROTIA? Euxaristw.

----------


## CORFU

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=25379&page=7
σε αυτη την σελιδα ειναι με το ονομα KAVALA

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

ΔΗΜΟΣ Π.
Δυο κοντινες ενος εργατη των πορθμειων μας στην κυριολεξια, στην Αιδηψο το Σεπτεμβρη του 2006.




Και λιγα στοιχεια :
Έτος κατασκευής 1974 
Μήκος:73μ 
Πλάτος:15,5μ 
Μεταφορική ικανότητα :90 ΙΧ & 586 επιβάτες  
Φέρει 2 κύριες μηχανές Caterpilar 2x1150 Bhp καθώς και 2 ηλεκτρομηχανές Caterpilar 2x80 Kva 
Ταχύτητα πλοίου:13 Knots

----------


## CORFU

και στην γραμμη Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα ηταν ακουραστοs εργατηs το Δημοs :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Δήμος Π, πού ταξιδεύει τώρα;

----------


## john85

Στη Νότιο Αμερική και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Περού

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> Στη Νότιο Αμερική και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο Περού

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να σε διορθωσω φιλε Γιαννη, το Δημος Π. βρισκεται στην Χιλη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΔΗΜΟΣ Π.
> Δυο κοντινες ενος εργατη των πορθμειων μας στην κυριολεξια, στην Αιδηψο το Σεπτεμβρη του 2006.
> Και λιγα στοιχεια :
> Έτος κατασκευής 1974 
> Μήκος:73μ 
> Πλάτος:15,5μ 
> Μεταφορική ικανότητα :90 ΙΧ & 586 επιβάτες  
> Φέρει 2 κύριες μηχανές Caterpilar 2x1150 Bhp καθώς και 2 ηλεκτρομηχανές Caterpilar 2x80 Kva 
> Ταχύτητα πλοίου:13 Knots


Το *Δημος Π* ερχεται στην Αιδηψο


Εικονες του *Δημος Π* απο το φιλμ της ΕΡΤ "_Απο Πετρα και Χρονο_" που θα το βρειτε εδω http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

Οι σκηνες του πορθμειου ειναι απο 3:00:00  μεχρι 3:06:00

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101417

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΔΗΜΟΣ Π μεζί με το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ στις 14-04-2006 στην Αιδηψό. 
*Προσοχή δεν είναι δική μου η φωτο*, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιού φίλου είναι.

ΔΗΜΟΣ Π - ΕΥΡΩΠΗ 14-04-2006.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Θεσπρωτια δουλευε Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα και ηταν  απο τιs λιγεs παντοφλεs που ηταν βαμενεs καφε.Οταν εγινε μετασκευη  αλλαξε ονομα <<ΔΗΜΟΣ Π.>> χρωμα και μεγεθοs.To βαπορι ηταν  ιδιοκτησια _τηs οικογενειαs Πιτουλη_ και οταν το πουλησε δρομολογηθηκε με  το ιδιο ονομα σε καποια γραμμη τηs Ευβοιαs.


Πριν την μετονομασία του σε _ΔΗΜΟΣ Π_ το _1987_, έφερε για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα το όνομα _ΠΙΤΟΥΛΗΣ Δ_.

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1975_ στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοί Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4857_ και _IMO 7392543_ με πρώτο του όνομα βέβαια όπως έχει αναφερθεί το _ΘΕΣΠΡΩΤΙΑ_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _KAVALA_ με σημαία Χιλής τον Αύγουστο _2007_ και ένα μήνα αργότερα, στις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου, αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας. Συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα να δραστηριοποιείται στην Παταγονία της νότιας Χιλής έχοντας ως λιμάνι βάσης του το Puerto Montt.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόσφατη και ωραιοτάτη φωτογραφία του πλοίου, μόλις πριν λίγες (2 Μαρτίου 2013) στο Canal Moraleda, στη Παταγονία της Χιλής.
Για τον φίλο _CORFU_.

ShipSpotting.com

© Ruben Vega

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως έχουμε δει να αναγράφεται στα πλαινά του, στη φωτό από το shipspotting (αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ), το πλοίο ανήκει στην εταιρεία _Transmarko_, με έδρα το Puerto Montt της Χιλής.

Στο _όμορφο site της Transmarko_, εκτός από διάφορες πληροφορίες, μπορούμε να δούμε ότι έχει στις υπηρεσίες της αρκετά μεγάλο αριθμό πλοίων. Όλα τα λεφτά όμως είναι ένα μπανεράκι - grafitty (στο πάνω μέρος), στο οποίο φαίνεται "εν κινήσει" και .....πρώτη μούρη το πάλαι ποτέ _ΔΗΜΟΣ Π - ΘΕΣΠΡΩΤΙΑ_ πλαισιωμένο και από άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια απλη αναζητηση PUERT MONTT+KAVALA στο Google βγαζει το εξης
https://www.google.com/search?q=PUER...h=943#imgdii=_

Kavala.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκπληκτική νέα φωτό του πάλαι ποτέ _ΘΕΣΠΡΩΤΙΑ - ΔΗΜΟΣ Π_  από την Παταγονία της Χιλής. Μόλις πριν δύο εβδομάδες περίπου (22 Δεκεμβρίου 2013), και  βλέπουμε το πλοίο βαμμένο σε πράσινα χρώματα και σε ομολογουμένως πολύ  καλή κατάσταση.

ShipSpotting.com

© Ruben Vega

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Πάρα πολύ καλή εμφάνιση για πλοίο που βρίσκεται υπο χιλιανή διαχείρηση...χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλλω του ανθρώπους όσα πλοία τους στείλαμε τα παραμελούν...Μάλλον βαριούνται όπως μας διδάσκουν τα παραδείγματα Μελίνα ΙΙΙ - Κλειώ στα οποία δεν έκαναν καν τον κόπο να τα βαψουν με τα χρώματα της καινούριας εταιρίας...το δε Μελίνα ΙΙΙ έχει εμφανή πλέον πάνω του τα σημάδια του χρόνου παραπάνω απόσο θα πρεπε...

----------


## a.molos

Εχω την αίσθηση οτι δεν είναι γνήσια φωτογραφία, αλλά  ένα καλό ρετουσάρισμα με χρήση photoshop,  ίσως και γιατί όπως φαίνεται στο shipspotting το πλοίο είναι προς πώληση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι Αντώνη, σε καμμία περίπτωση. Η φωτογραφία (και το χρώμα του πλοίου) είναι γνησιότατα, και αυτό στο εγγυώμαι και ως φωτογράφος και ως γνώστης του Photoshop και των τεχνικών του. Εξ' άλλου μπορεί να το διαπιστώσει πολύ εύκολα οποιοσδήποτε είναι μέλος στο shipspotting, βλέποντας την φωτό σε φουλ ανάλυση.

Να προσθέσω ακόμα για την ιστορία, ότι πρόσφατα το πλοίο άλλαξε λιμάνι νηολόγησης από Valparaiso σε Puerto Montt.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κουκλί το πλοίο, σε εξαιρετική -τουλάχιστον εξωτερική- εμφάνιση, φωτογραφημένο στο Chacabuco Channel (Puerto Montt - Χιλή) μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες, 23 Ιουνίου 2015.

ShipSpotting.com

© Ruben Vega

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν έχω λόγους να αμφιβάλλω κ γιά την κατάσταση εσωτερικά αφού οι Χιλιάνοι είναι ναυτικός λαός.Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν μετονομάστηκε. Έλληνας μετανάστης o πλοιοκτήτης;

----------


## CORFU

Θρυλικο πλοιο για την Κερκυρα απο τα πρωτα στην γραμμη και με ομορφη μετασκευη που δεν χαλασε το πλοιο καθολου 
01.jpg
αλλη μια φωτο απο το site τηs εταιρειαs του

----------


## despo

Νομίζω οτι έχει γραφτεί εδω οτι ο ιδιοκτήτης του είναι Ελληνικής καταγωγής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω οτι έχει γραφτεί εδω οτι ο ιδιοκτήτης του είναι Ελληνικής καταγωγής.


Noμίζω ο άλλος με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια Skorpios.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν μετονομάστηκε. Έλληνας μετανάστης o πλοιοκτήτης ;





> Νομίζω οτι έχει γραφτεί εδω οτι ο ιδιοκτήτης του είναι Ελληνικής καταγωγής.





> Noμίζω ο άλλος με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια Skorpios.


Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε φεύγοντας στο εξωτερικό (το έχουμε αναφέρει στο ποστ Νο 23), στην χώρα μας δεν είχε ποτέ το όνομα _ΚΑΒΑΛΑ_. Απλά, πράγματι ο νέος του πλοιοκτήτης στην Χιλή ήταν Ελληνικής καταγωγής από την Καβάλα γι αυτό και του έδωσε στο εξωτερικό το όνομα της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας του. Και όχι, δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με την επίσης Ελληνική οικογένεια που έχει τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ στην Χιλή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δήμος Π ξεφορτώνοντας κάποτε στην Αιδηψό. Η φωτο *δεν είναι δική μου*, μου την έστειλε φίλος από εκεί.

ΔΗΜΟΣ-Π.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου μας, μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες, στη Χιλή. Αρκετά έως πολύ μακριά από την βάση του στο Πουέρτο Μοντ, στο Βαλπαράιζο, _1,_ _2._

----------

